# I think its time to run a rules awareness campaign.



## jester47 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have noticed that PC has been pretty busy closing threads as of late.  I have also noticed that most (9 out of 10) of the people causing the closures are people with post counts less than 300.  This tells me that there is a lot of new blood that is unaware of the rules and the iron fist of the moderators.  

Is it possible to make people more aware of a rules sticky somehow?  Or how about a sticky pointing to a rules sticky?  Or setting up the board that every tenth (or some number X) post you get taken to a rules page that you have to click a button to post through.  

We need a rules reiteration.

Aaron.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

If I recall correctly, people actually look at topics less when they're stickies than when they're actual topics.  And the "every ten posts" idea sounds incredibly annoying.  That said, a rules iteration might be a good thing.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2004)

Some things I can think of:

Upon registration, they get an e-mail anyway. Just include the rules in that. Or send a second e-mail.

Or add the rules to the registration page.


----------



## cybertalus (Dec 22, 2004)

People ignore what they're supposed to pay attention to and pay attention to what they're supposed to ignore.  Human beings are contrary like that.

My suggestion therefore is to post the rules in a thread in General marked "Please ignore this thread".  Then have a moderator close it.  Between the subject and it being a closed thread it's bound to get noticed.  Of course it'll need to be perioidcally reopened for bumpage, but, hey no system is perfect.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2004)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> Of course it'll need to be perioidcally reopened for bumpage, but, hey no system is perfect.



 Actually, it doesn't.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 22, 2004)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> People ignore what they're supposed to pay attention to and pay attention to what they're supposed to ignore.  Human beings are contrary like that.
> 
> My suggestion therefore is to post the rules in a thread in General marked "Please ignore this thread".  Then have a moderator close it.  Between the subject and it being a closed thread it's bound to get noticed.  Of course it'll need to be perioidcally reopened for bumpage, but, hey no system is perfect.



 This idea is great!

Make it a sticky, even.


----------



## Henry (Dec 22, 2004)

That's just plain underhanded enough to work.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> That's just plain underhanded enough to work.



 Agreed.

For maximum effect, me might want to should ask a non-mod to start the thread for us. I'm thinking of someone like hong or diaglo here...  Of course, we'd need to coordinate that well so nobody would reply before we can close it - or else give the poster in question moderator powers (of the non-super kind) in GD or Meta for a day. Or we could just split other people's posts off.

Having someone else have the first post would also prevent that people are clued in by the preview they see when hovering their cursor over the thread. (This could be achieved in other ways as well, of course.)

Further, I think making it a sticky is not the best way to go about it.

Lastly, if we decide to do it, I'd like to volunteer to write (well, copy-paste, mostly) and bump it.


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 22, 2004)

Upon reading the OP, I was about to make the same suggestions, especially that the thread be closed. I can't resist driving by those train wrecks to see what happened. 

Another idea might be for a mod to post a copy of the rules in each thread that is closed. Maybe even bold the rule that led to the closing. This way, those of us attracted to closed threads would get repeated exposure to the rules, and specific, real-life examples of them.


----------



## Swiftbrook (Dec 22, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> I have also noticed that most (9 out of 10) of the people causing the closures are people with post counts less than 300.




Hey!  I must object to this generalization  .  I've been around for 2 1/2 + years and have don't have 300 posts!  In fact, I think this is my 100th.  Just because I'm not a frequent poster doesn't mean I'm a trouble maker.  Don't turn off the newbies with over gereralizations.

-Swiftbrook


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2004)

Swiftbrook said:
			
		

> Hey! I must object to this generalization  . I've been around for 2 1/2 + years and have don't have 300 posts!



 Indeed. Just because someone has a low post count and is a troublemaker doesn't mean they're new.








Hm. But that wasn't your point, was it?  I still like it, though.


----------



## fusangite (Dec 23, 2004)

To be frank, I don't think there is any lack of awareness of the rules. People just choose to violate them sometimes. Generally, such violations tend to peak at certain times; people often feel more confident/free in violating rules when they see others doing it. I'm not sure that you would achieve your objectives by reminding at the moment or just in general more frequently.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2004)

Thread with subjects like hot naked elf pictures would work too.


----------



## Nightcloak (Dec 26, 2004)

Swiftbrook said:
			
		

> Hey!  I must object to this generalization  .  I've been around for 2 1/2 + years and have don't have 300 posts!  In fact, I think this is my 100th.  Just because I'm not a frequent poster doesn't mean I'm a trouble maker.  Don't turn off the newbies with over gereralizations.




Here, here!

I lurked for years before getting involved  




			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Indeed. Just because someone has a low post count and is a troublemaker doesn't mean they're new.




Crude. Your on to me


----------



## Dyne (Dec 26, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> I have noticed that PC has been pretty busy closing threads as of late.  I have also noticed that most (9 out of 10) of the people causing the closures are people with post counts less than 300.  This tells me that there is a lot of new blood that is unaware of the rules and the iron fist of the moderators.
> 
> Is it possible to make people more aware of a rules sticky somehow?  Or how about a sticky pointing to a rules sticky?  Or setting up the board that every tenth (or some number X) post you get taken to a rules page that you have to click a button to post through.
> 
> ...




I myself am very new to EN World. It took me a while to figure out that this very forum even existed. I am sorry to admit that I do not know the exact rules of the forums, but I try to best I can in what few posts I make to be respectful and polite to everyone until I learn the rules by heart. Speaking as a newbie, I would say that there should just be some big sign or something on the main page that gives a link to the rules, as well as to anything else a person would need to know to post at EN World. I am sorry to admit that the main page is so filled of advertisements and announcements that I find it too overwhelming to look at all of them. If there were something to stand out that would point to such important things as the rules, people such as me might be more likely to look at it.

Also, I commend all of you. Just the fact that this thread exists shows what a nice community is established here. I'm glad to be a part of it, and I'm thankful that I have been accepted so warmly.


----------



## BSF (Dec 26, 2004)

There is an announcement thread at the top of each forum/subform (even the private forums) that is titled "The Rules - Please Read!".  The rules are there for anybody to find.  But since it is an announcement, it doesn't get read.  It has a bit over 6,000 views in the last 7 months.  I know I am responsible for at least 3 of those views since I just hit it to be sure it was still there.  

Overall I think people do a pretty good job staying within most of the rules.  Even if they haven't read them, it is hard not to slowly become aware of some of them.  I laughed when I saw the thread posted and then slammed closed by Darkness.  Then I hit the thread to do my part to bump up the view count.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 26, 2004)

Y,know - some of the worst offenders have post counts in the thousands.  One of them is an admin.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2004)

Hello, Dyne.  The rules are here.


----------



## jester47 (Dec 26, 2004)

I don't mean to rip on low posters.  Thats definaitely not it.  And there are 1000+ posters that know better than to break rules.  But my point is that there is simply an ignorant demographic of people with less than 300 posts and join dates of the last 3 months.  This is not everyone that is causing problems, but it is fairly common for the violators to fit this demographic.  

I think there are some good suggestions in this thread!

Aaron.


----------



## Nightcloak (Dec 26, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to rip on low posters.  Thats definaitely not it.  And there are 1000+ posters that know better than to break rules.  But my point is that there is simply an ignorant demographic of people with less than 300 posts and join dates of the last 3 months.  This is not everyone that is causing problems, but it is fairly common for the violators to fit this demographic.
> 
> I think there are some good suggestions in this thread!
> 
> Aaron.




It's good. Just teasing a bit. 

Us lurkers want to feel important  

In all seriousness. You were right. There are a lot of new posters lately and a rules review would not hurt anyone.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree, perhaps puting the rules all over the place would help. A Link just below the bar with 'Welcome, #Username#' on it, and one in in sight when posting new messages. Just so they can't be missed.


----------



## cybertalus (Dec 27, 2004)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> a rules review would not hurt anyone.



No, but a rules quiz might.  Especially if people had to pass the quiz in order to post.


----------



## Allanon (Dec 28, 2004)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> No, but a rules quiz might.  Especially if people had to pass the quiz in order to post.



 Would there be bonus questions?
Could I win Mod rights by answering those questions? 

I favor the closed hot _naked_ elf chicks thread. For added incentive you could give it the same amount of views and PC's Story Hour


----------

